# Paphiopedilum randsii 'Birchwood' x self and another randsii



## JPMC (Jan 26, 2015)

I have had the 'Birchwood' x self (first three images) since it was a seedling in the early 1990's from Orchids Limited but the other (last three images) was purchased about 5 years ago as a seedling from Springwater Orchids and this is its first bloom. The Birchwood selfling bloomed last year with 8 flowers but it now has 4 growths which is one more than last year so I'm not too upset. The other one does not have a clonal name but is still very nice. It's interesting how the Birhwood selfling forms a ring with its lateral petals while the other simply droops down. 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eggshells (Jan 26, 2015)

You grow these things pretty damn well. Jealous!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 26, 2015)

Great growing and excellent flowers. I like the candy stripes all the way down the sepals. Pretty tall spikes overall.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 26, 2015)

That's spectacular!


----------



## Carkin (Jan 26, 2015)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2015)

One looks like it's flexing it's arms... Both flowers are nice


----------



## Stone (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice JPMC. How warm do you grow this one?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 26, 2015)

nice


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2015)

Very nice and tempting multi!


----------



## JPMC (Jan 26, 2015)

Stone said:


> Very nice JPMC. How warm do you grow this one?



No unusual treatment: daytime in the summer about 80F and nights about 65F with winter temps. 10F cooler.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll give you $20 for the top one!


----------



## JPMC (Jan 26, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I'll give you $20 for the top one!



Perhaps you made an error in the number of zeros in your offer.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 26, 2015)

*shows your pic to his foot-wide baby randsii & taps his foot*


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 26, 2015)

superb


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 26, 2015)

Gorgeous! Very well grown and bloomed specimens of this species..


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2015)

JPMC said:


> Perhaps you made an error in the number of zeros in your offer.



You mean like: 20.00?

I do like that one, though!


----------



## Camellkc (Jan 27, 2015)

Flowering this species is still a dream for me!


----------



## cattmad (Jan 27, 2015)

superb, congratulations on growing them so well


----------



## MorandiWine (Jan 27, 2015)

Sweet!!


----------



## emydura (Jan 27, 2015)

Just stunning. We are all envious. I like the spike habit and flower arrangement of the first one and the flower quality of the second.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> You mean like: 20.00?
> 
> I do like that one, though!


Thanks Dot! I'll send you a big piece too! 

Honestly, except for a few very exceptional roths the top one kicks their a$$ as far as i'm concerned!!!


----------



## nathalie (Jan 27, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Justin (Jan 27, 2015)

great growing!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 27, 2015)

excellent JP. So far, nobody does it better then you! (on the forum). If you ever divide the Birchwood selfing keep me first in line, ok? It would have to be 8 growth or more before I would consider parting with a 1/4 of it. 
What is the leaf span on these two? Also, did they bloom off of a single growth originally? You have them in pots, right?
I had a clone from Springwater as well and it was doing nicely in a 6 inch teak basket. Up to 10 inches or so until last winter when rot killed it in a day! I was devastated!


----------



## JPMC (Jan 27, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> excellent JP. So far, nobody does it better then you! (on the forum). If you ever divide the Birchwood selfing keep me first in line, ok? It would have to be 8 growth or more before I would consider parting with a 1/4 of it.
> What is the leaf span on these two? Also, did they bloom off of a single growth originally? You have them in pots, right?
> I had a clone from Springwater as well and it was doing nicely in a 6 inch teak basket. Up to 10 inches or so until last winter when rot killed it in a day! I was devastated!



Thank you for the compliments!

The leafspan of the 'Birchwood" selfling is about 18 inches and 12 inches on the other. They did bloom off of a single growth but you typically know when it will bloom because a new growth starts about 6 months prior to blooming. They're in pots that are essentially a plastic basket inside of a regular plastic pot. The medium is pure large fir bark.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh my those are spectacular. Well done!


----------



## polyantha (Jan 27, 2015)

Such a nice species! Congrats
You absolutely have to cross them, could defintely produce up to 4 pods on those two plants (i mean 2 per plant).


----------



## fibre (Jan 27, 2015)

polyantha said:


> Such a nice species! Congrats
> You absolutely have to cross them, could defintely produce up to 4 pods on those two plants (i mean 2 per plant).



I would take one capsule please... :wink:


----------



## Paphman910 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow what a display of flowers! 

I still can't flower my randsii with a leafspan of 29 inches with a new growth about 4 inches high. 

It is grown in same conditions but a little bit warmer and potting medium is medium bark, large charcoal, perlite and a topdress of coconut coir. It likes to be watered often and sits beside my monster stonei.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 27, 2015)

Fantastic plants! Set pollen...please!! 

and Paphman, you can bloom that stonei like a wild specimen beast and not this?? oke: Perhaps you just need a new clone.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 27, 2015)

Paphman910 said:


> I still can't flower my randsii with a leafspan of 29 inches with a new growth about 4 inches high.



Interesting difference in plant size. Could JPMC's be the typical variant and yours randsii gigantea? I think Xavier mentioned in some of the old threads that randsii gigantea grows wet, shady and acidic like anitum..


----------



## Trithor (Jan 28, 2015)

Stunning! Great growing, you are the Master!


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 28, 2015)

I am speechless...WOW!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 28, 2015)

those are fantastic
i like the second one more than the first and am prepared to stun you with my offer to buy it as i will give a whole $21.50!

in all seriousness, those are really fantastic
do you breed Paphs?


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 28, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## JPMC (Jan 28, 2015)

likespaphs said:


> those are fantastic
> i like the second one more than the first and am prepared to stun you with my offer to buy it as i will give a whole $21.50!
> 
> in all seriousness, those are really fantastic
> do you breed Paphs?



Thank you. No, I do not breed paphs.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jan 28, 2015)

Would you cross them for us?


----------



## Cat (Jan 28, 2015)

WOW very nice. Love it.


----------



## Spaph (Jan 28, 2015)

Late to the post, as everyone has said, just amazing, you are the randsii master : )


----------



## tenman (Jan 28, 2015)

I like the second one best, personally. I have found these extremely difficult to grow from seedlings.


----------



## papheteer (Jan 29, 2015)

Impressive! To bloom a randsii... And you have 2 at the same time!! Master grower!


----------



## Bjorn (Jan 29, 2015)

tenman said:


> I like the second one best, personally. I have found these extremely difficult to grow from seedlings.



They want more micros than normal. got a growt burst when I sprayed my seedlings With a mix of mancozeb (Mn+Zn) and copper as fungicide. Now they grow like any other paph, e.g. roth seedlings, perhaps even a bit faster?


----------



## JPMC (Jan 30, 2015)

Chicago Chad said:


> Would you cross them for us?



Done.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2015)

Bjorn said:


> They want more micros than normal. got a growt burst when I sprayed my seedlings With a mix of mancozeb (Mn+Zn) and copper as fungicide. Now they grow like any other paph, e.g. roth seedlings, perhaps even a bit faster?



Hmm interesting info

Great flowers


----------



## Cat (Jan 30, 2015)

Ohh wow very nice!!!!! I'm drooling here. If you ever get any seedling, divisions available send a pm my way  Again nice


----------

